# I got banned from body building forums...



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

About time...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

What did you do this time son?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I bet you insulted Jason Genova.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Was it 'roid rage? :duck


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Actually I kept posting erotica stories I wrote and got banned for sexual content.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> Actually I kept posting erotica stories I wrote and got banned for sexual content.


You mean "muscle love"? Yeah, I am not sure that's allowed on the site. :lol


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Dark, I'm sure myself and the rest of your fans on SAS have been waiting FOREVER for you to give us another one of your expert dating advice threads. Can you update us with an official statement on when this will happen?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> Dark, I'm sure myself and the rest of your fans on SAS have been waiting FOREVER for you to give us another one of your expert dating advice threads. Can you update us with an official statement on when this will happen?


Soon young padawan...


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Actually I kept posting erotica stories I wrote and got banned for sexual content.


You wrote sexual stories about Jason Genova and Jason Blaha?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Actually I kept posting erotica stories I wrote and got banned for sexual content.


Umm, they have an erotica section or was this in bodybuilding sections?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you even lift bro?

I got into an argument with a "rep" on there and they neged the f outta me. I'm like in infinite redzoned


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Next time, refer to everyone in your story as "brah". Doesn't matter if it's male or female...it's a brah. Cars are brahmobiles. Trees are leafy brahs. Houses are brah caves. Food is brah fuel. Got the hang of it? They will look up to you and accept you as being one of their brahs(pun intended).


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

jsgt said:


> Next time, refer to everyone in your story as "brah". Doesn't matter if it's male or female...it's a brah. Cars are brahmobiles. Trees are leafy brahs. Houses are brah caves. Food is brah fuel. Got the hang of it? They will look up to you and accept you as being one of their brahs(pun intended).


ayyy lmao


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

This is what I wrote that got me banned, lmao.

_The contents of this message have been hidden_


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

OMG. I once checked out that bodybuilder forum and read many disturbing things. one guy there wrote a story how he had sex with a dolphin.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

lol bb


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Q003 said:


> OMG. I once checked out that bodybuilder forum and read many disturbing things. one guy there wrote a story how he had sex with a dolphin.


Theyre just trolling... Take everything whit a grain of salt on misc section.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I needed this comic relief  (no offence)


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*



xxDark Horse said:


> Actually I kept posting erotica stories I wrote and got banned for sexual content.


Erotica stories?

Unclear. Were you asking to be banned or what is it?

- T.R.G.


----------

